# Which wood do you have allergy/problem with?



## Dario (Feb 10, 2006)

I've read people who react with various wood and would like to know which ones causes you allergy or any problem.


----------



## Dario (Feb 10, 2006)

Reserved for tally


----------



## Dario (Feb 10, 2006)

The only wood I can remember that gave me some problem is Chinese Tallow.  It gaved my nasal passage burning sensation.  I learned later that it is poisonous.  And I choose it for my first bowl!!! [:0][B)]  It si s ashame since there are lots of it here and they have nice burly figure and it finishes well too. [V]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 10, 2006)

I react mildly to many of the woods we see warnings about all the time. Local aromatic red cedar really irritates my sinuses. A shame because it is plentiful here and I sell it. I do wear a Dust Bee Gone mask when working toxic woods.


----------



## Lloyd Frisbee (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a reaction to Cocobolo.  I drilled a couple of blanks for my wife and didn't wash my arms afterwards and in a short time I developed a large area of blisters on my arm that looked like a poison oak rash.  I stay away from Cocobolo now.  Too bad too cuz it is beautiful wood.


----------



## arjudy (Feb 10, 2006)

Macassar Ebony, sort of like getting pepper in your nose.


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2006)

Mesquite causes me sinus problems, have to wear a mask around it.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm very allergic to cocobolo. The other rosewoods don't seem to bother me at all.[xx(]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 10, 2006)

Dymondwood.  I made the mistake once of turning it without a mask.  My nose felt like it was on fire and my eyes nearly swelled shut.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 11, 2006)

The only one that gives me any problems is Murphy wood.[:0]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 11, 2006)

About a year ago I was turning several types of woods and a couple days later I ended out at the doctors with a rash on the inside of my elbows and wrists. It ended out to be a fungus.[] Luckily I got some medicine before the "Spalting" started. Problem is to this day I can't duplicate the problem so I'm not sure which wood it was.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 11, 2006)

Maple

My favorite wood too!

Funny thing is I have no problem with cocobolo


----------



## TheHeretic (Feb 11, 2006)

only certain types of rosewood.  Ccocbolo doent bother me at all.  Thankfully.  With a few of the Bolivian Rosewoods, I have to wear gloves and mask and rebreather.  I finally figured out after I had some intense reactions from it.   


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## Kirk (Feb 11, 2006)

Red cedar and mesquite both cause me sinus problems.  I have had to give up turning both.  Gave away my mesquite to the woodturners club members.  Have not had any reaction to other woods.  

Kirk


----------



## Sawdustier (Feb 11, 2006)

Bolivian Rosewood for me.  Started out as blisters on my hands and quickly spread to include my arms, face, etc.  Anything that got a dusting of it when turning.  After numerous visits to Dr's and then dermatologist they found it was a fungus.  None of the other rosewoods bother me.  It's a shame too, I still have a beautiful piece of Bol Rosewood sitting here.  BTW...I'm not alergic to anything else, not even poison ivy or oak.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sawdustier_
> <br /> It's a shame too, I still have a beautiful piece of Bol Rosewood sitting here.



How big?[]


----------



## huntersilver (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a rash so bad on my arms and around my neck I had to
see a Dr. and get treatment.  It was Leopardwood, and I still have
a ton of it.  Next time I turn it I am going to gown up with mask and
gloves!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2006)

Catalpa leaves a taste in my mouth that won't go away for days if I forget my mask. Russian Olive will mess with my sinuses pretty bad. I have never had any problem with the traditional woods I see warning about. Like Cocobolo. But I have also read that it can sneak  up on you. I work hard at protecting myself from unnecessary exposure and my new shop will have a very good dust collection system. I recently had a extended bought with coughing. what I had turned previous to that crossed my mind several times. turned out to be an inner ear bug that was going around but it still made me even more awaire before I turn on my lathe, saw or any other dust creating tool. the nastys don't care if you use a mask 9 out of 10 times you turn. I now not only wear a mask. I have a turning smock so I can be stylish while getting covered in dust. works great for keeping the chips from getting down the front of my shirt.


----------



## Spike (Mar 1, 2006)

I had a problem with honduras mahogany. left a bad taste in my mouth.
i stopped part way threw.


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 1, 2006)

Cocacolo and aeromatic cedar. Minor skin irritation and major sneezing.
                                Jim


----------



## JohnDrayton (Mar 9, 2006)

Several  woods give me allergy problems,  rosewoods, cedar, cocobolo etc.  when I am going to turn any of the ones that give me problems, I take my pen lathe outside and set up so that the prevailing breeze is from my side and back, has solved all my problems.  Of course really limits you in the areas where you have lots of snow and rain! I have tried all the masks and everytime I breath in the mask my glasses fog up GREAT! You should see some of those blanks!



John Drayton CA,CO, and AR


----------



## Charles (Mar 10, 2006)

I have heard of reactions but truly I have never experienced any other than the usual odor from antler or horn. Gabon ebony turns so powder like it fills my nostrals like fingerprint powder. Have to really wash it off. I just recently started using a dust mask due to this sites warnings, I never was told about elswhere. Before I never used any protective breathing equiptment. Am so glad I've never had any reaction.
BTW anyone with problem's with a particular wood could send it to me! HAHA LOL[]


----------



## Ravenbsp (Mar 10, 2006)

Believe it or not, Holly.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 4, 2006)

red cedar


----------



## scroller99 (Apr 13, 2006)

Mahogany, very fine sawdust makes me sick to my stomach, I have a wood that I was allergic to that I got from a pallet. don't know what wood it is but it is nasty!


----------



## woodwish (Apr 14, 2006)

Never had a problem until last summer when I was turning some Cocobola and Rosewood (same allergin in both it seems) and then really had some nasty skin reactions.  After I cleared up I tried turning some Cocobola using all kinds of masks, long sleeve shirt, rubber gloves, good DC, etc. and still broke out.  Finally just gave away my cocobola stash to our local turning club for the monthly auction.


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 14, 2006)

Olive Wood is the only one that has caused me any problems.  I itch all over, especially my back after turning BOW.  I've tried wearing long sleeves and buttoning the top collar button but did no good.  I've since got my dust collector but haven't used it with BOW yet.  The worse part of it is I love the wood and would really like to do more with it.


----------



## ctboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Brazilian cherry. I got sick, with my throat swollen for two weeks.


----------



## realgenius (Apr 15, 2006)

I react to Sapelle, it makes my nose burn and my throat get real tight.  I found I need only wear a dust mask when I cut the stuf.  Debra[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 16, 2006)

I have difficulty with cocobolo, my eyes swell if I dont wear the proper eye protection and mask.


----------



## fiferb (Apr 16, 2006)

Massaranduba, aka Brazilian Redwood.  Makes my nose run.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 16, 2006)

some kina I was told it was african ebony made me itch like mad other than that nuthen much bothers me !! I wonder if any of these new fangled plastics are toxic ???


----------

